# BBQ ENG's Fattie Throwdown #2 - Carnival Fatties (the food).



## bbq engineer

I have to credit this one to Mrs. Engineer. I was bouncing ideas off of her about the Fattie Throwdown, and she suggested “Corn Dog Fattie”. From that I also put together “Sausage on a stick fattie” or “Sausage cornbread fattie”. I thought that this was funny, since Mrs. Engineer (who could easily be a vegetarian) has never eaten a corn dog, and wouldn’t even consider eating something from a carnival vendor. From that, my tribute to the Carnival:

When making a fattie, snip the corner off of a plastic bag to make it easier to roll out. 


A small slit in the top also allows air to escape when rolling them, and makes a nice even sausage blanket for whatever you want to put inside.


I started with a pound of Jimmy Dean and put 8 ounces in two Ziplock Quart bags. This is just the right size for bun length hot dogs.


Rolled them flat with a rolling pin.


Cut the sheet of sausage in half.


Like I said, this was just the right size for a bun size hot dog.


One down…three more to go…….


I made three corndog fatties and one sausage on a stick fattie


It was a beautiful day for some thin blue apple and cherry smoke.



About half way done…


Hannah (1/2 of my Cow Girl Team) really enjoyed the afternoon too! Mrs. Engineer is going to have to get busy and pressure wash and treat the deck!  But I will cut her some slack for now, because she is busy mowing and trimming the lawn!


Out of the smoker.


Nothin’ but the best at the carnival!


I used a tall container to help me coat the corndogs…later I got a shallow plate and poured the batter into that and rolled the corndogs which seemed to work better.


Frying them up…


Fried up the extra batter.


Plated with mustard for dipping. 


Sausage Cornbread Fattie


Corndog Fattie……..


Dipped in mustard.


Mrs. Engineer loved the couple of bites she took of sausage cornbread fattie, and since this came from someone that has never eaten a corndog and could easily be a vegetarian, this means it was darn good. I thought Corndog fattie was pretty cool. If you have kids around, I bet they would love them too. Thanks for checking out my tribute to the Carnival.


----------



## dacfan

Wow that is beyond great points for such creativity.


----------



## smokingscooby

Great Job !! those look amazing
Points for thinking outside of the box


----------



## rivet

Thanks for the great post. I think my kids are going to love them when they visit this summer!


----------



## fire it up

Forget the kids!  I want a corn dog fattie!!!
Boy did that look tasty!  
I was wondering how you were going to implement the batter coating.
I LOVE the layering of fried batter, crust, pink ring, sausage and sausage/dog.
Definitely get points for this, my to-do list is getting out of control thanks to everyone on this site.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Wow.  Nice fatties.  So much good creative stuff, I am not going to enter.  Can't even touch the last fattie entries.  Good job BBQE


----------



## tasunkawitko

great concept!


----------



## tasunkawitko

>>>So much good creative stuff, I am not going to enter. Can't even touch the last fattie entries.<<<

aw, now come on, bud - it's not about out-doing someone else - it's about sharing some ideas! come up with something and give it a go!


----------



## fired up

Nice looking fatties! I love corn dogs. Im going to try that but maybe core out the hot dogs and stuff with chili or cheese. Points!


----------



## kingudaroad

Very cool!


----------



## cruizer

Very nice indeed!


----------



## the dude abides

From the home of the Iowa State Fair, where the Corn Dog is King and a food group of it's own...





That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## cigarbque

Dude, that is very cool! My kids are going to go nuts over this.


----------



## the dude abides

Mrs. Engineer is going to have to get busy and pressure wash and treat the deck! But I will cut her some slack for now, because she is busy mowing and trimming the lawn!



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## teacup13

i have been there a few times..lol

as a person who has made 1000's of carnival corndogs, those look way better than the ones i use to sell..lol

good job


----------



## ol' smokey

Gotta love this forum with all these ideas I'm gonna have to make a todo list. Great post bbqeng.


----------



## indyadmin1974

Beautiful!  Gonna need a deep fryer or a big pot...

I really appreciate the pics on the prep too!  That really helps out.


----------



## wutang

I would totally eat those. Could I also get a funnel cake please?


----------



## grothe

Personally, I can't stand corn dogs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can, however, appreciate the creativity, effort, and a job well done!


----------



## gruelurks

As a former carnival employee, I can tell you with great certainty that is awesome looking! Those would sell good on a midway.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq

I just put that on my menu for the larger hoiliday for my family.. the best hing is that they won't know thats its gonna be in there till they try it!


----------



## ronp

Ditto, I agree.


----------



## bigtrain74

This is probably one of my favorite things I have seen in a long time!!! Nice work!!!


----------

